# New fish!



## ajmckay (Oct 28, 2008)

So today I was fortunate enough to become the caretaker of a new coral beauty angelfish!!! I'm super excited as it is quite a striking fish. 

It will share my 29gal with 2 tank raised Percula clowns. 

At my LFS I saw a few of them, and I chose the smallest of them (about 2.5 inches) and the colors are quite striking with a bold, almost neon line outlining his dorsal, anal, and tail fins. The fish had recently been moved into a display tank after a 3 week quarantine. I asked to see it eat and it seemed to be interested in the mysis, and ate a few. In his show tank he was actually quite boisterous, darting about and coming up to your face if you got close to the tank. 

When I got him home I acclimated it by floating for 30 minutes, then adding 1 cup of water every 5-10 minutes until the water volume was double, then I added the fish, and dumped the bag down the drain. 

He seems to be doing okay now, but I do have some questions for those who might be familiar with this particular species as I want to provide top quality care. 

He seems to enjoy a (large) cave I've arranged and stays there mostly, but comes out on occasion. It is pretty timid in the tank. For feeding it was suggested by the guy at the store (the same guy I usually go to) that I rotate between pellets for carnivorous fish, herbivorous flakes/pellets/nori and frozen mysis. How does this diet sound? And how many feedings per day? I have a feeling I might have to try something different as my clowns are already trained to "follow the hand" and they eat anything I put in there before it can even break the surface! I suppose I will hopefully have better luck tomorrow! 

Anyways, I'll post some pictures as soon as I can get some. And again, any tips/experiences from those who have kept this fish would be greatly appreciated!! (I've done my research, but I want some experienced suggestions). I'm particularly interested in others tank conditions, temp, SG, food brands/sources, etc.


----------

